
Dockers explained with an analogy of co-working space - kumartanmay
https://dev.to/kbk0125/docker-containers-explained-by-renting-office-space-p0o
======
kumartanmay
Doesn’t Heroku also sound similar to a co-working space? As far as I
understand that Heroku is a miniature EC2 that is not cost-efficient at scale.
Same goes with coworking space, there’s only a limited a company can grow in a
defined space. After consuming co-working’s capacity, the company is on its
own. Docker is technically explained correct but its analogy with a co-working
space doesn’t sound perfect to me.

